# Magic Shine Users Please Read Recall



## acezone (Jul 6, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7509361#poststop

GUYS CHECK THIS THREAD, GEOMAN RECALLING ALL MIGICSHINE BATTS


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yikes, that is huge!

Every MS light Geoman ever sold is being recalled.
Hate to be in his shoes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2007)

But it might be an excellent time to be in our shoes  

I've got 5 dual MCE M bin lights I've been thinking of selling. Now might be a good time to buy some adds.

I'll probably sell them with NiMh batteries though  

Mark


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder what triggered the whole deal?

Were there some incidents with the batteries that made them start an investigation?

Just curious, probably won't be able to get the whole story.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

El34 said:


> I wonder what triggered the whole deal?
> 
> Were there some incidents with the batteries that made them start an investigation?
> 
> Just curious, probably won't be able to get the whole story.


If you look at the recall page, the MS isn't there yet but there are reasonable details on others so we should get some idea of what occurred. Eventually.


----------



## avlad (Oct 19, 2008)

znomit said:


> MS isn't there yet but there are reasonable details on others so we should get some idea of what occurred. Eventually.


Current situation looks very similar to the http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml09/09045.html Dinotte batteries recall - same type of the battery, very similar parameters and similar manufacturer.

Now Dinotte publish Battery Care and Maintenance document
http://www.dinottelighting.com/manuals/Lithium%20ion%20battery%20care%20and%20maintenance.pdf and provide new battery in more rugged case, similar to MJ-828 new battery:
http://www.bestofferbuy.com/magicshine-4pcs-18650-lithium-battery-cell-mj828-p-66446.html

Probably Geoman also will provide similar battery.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

One class act, Geomangear! You were already in my 'companies to buy from if I need what they sell' list (very short), but you moved up in rank.

In between LiPo and NiMH in capacity per gram is LiFePO4 chemistry. More charge cycles that LiPo WAY more than NiMH, and as safe as NiMH. For those owners that must continue to use their MS lights, who won't mind a spare pack after the dust settles, will one of these  work? My next pack will be LiFePO4. I don't want to monitor charging anymore.


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> My next pack will be LiFePO4. I don't want to monitor charging anymore.


LiFePO4 would be a perfect battery - when capacity issues will be solved


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not that well educated on batteries but isn't the problem with LiFePO4 the quality of cells available is rather poor? Also, I see that the 2000 cycle rating is based off a .2C rate. Wouldn't that mean a 1000mah pack would need to be discharged at 200mah every time to obtain the rated number of cycles?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe LiFePO4's time hasn't come. Maybe its time for a new thread discussing thie alternative?


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cobalt oxide based lithium batteries may have the highest energy density, but it comes at the cost of potential problems. The "naorma" bad failure mode is vent with flame. It's almost an explosion. It's all too easy to push that chemistry system over the edge and have a fire. That's why you can't go to the corner store and buy them. That is why all commercial packs have those protection boards. However, even with those there can still be problems. Heck hasn't Sony recalled laptop batteries due to fiery failures?

The Lithium Iron Phosphate cells are a lot better from a danger perspective, but it comes at the price of less than half the capacity. The A123 style cells are the best of this chemistry at this time and are capable of at least 20C discharge. 

Don't hold your breath for some kind of revolution in batteries. Unfortunately, they are a rather mature tech and progress comes slow. I'm not saying that tomorrows cells will not be better, just do hope for something three times better to be released tomorrow.


----------



## lehotski (Jan 21, 2008)

*MS Facts*

GeoManGear has sold 20,000 MS LED systems with only 2 claimed reports of sparking while charging. 0.01% failure rate is very good if even true -- possibly these sparking incidents were from a jealous competitor posing as an innocent end-user? Any Li-ion battery must be charged with caution; simply place battery in a metal bowl or skillet during charge. GeoMan is doing much more than necessary and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

ANy news? I'm down two MS units and I miss riding at night.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

lexvil, keep an eye on this thread

Of course you realise this only covers stuff bought from Geoman?


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

emu26 said:


> lexvil, keep an eye on this thread
> 
> Of course you realise this only covers stuff bought from Geoman?


Thanks! :thumbsup: I bought them from Geoman and had him ship it to me overseas. I wonder if shipping is included?


----------

